# VA Beach, VA - 3 yr old spayed gorgeous female in VB...



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Just saying, love how they automatically assume she doesn't like ANY females. Maybe those two in particular have issues ( happens all the time). My male and the nuetered male next door will literally go at each others throats, but we have friends with unneutered males that have came over and he is fine... She is gorgeous anyhow.... 

Black Female German Shepherd Free



> Dakota-Cheyenne is looking for a new home with NO OTHER FEMALE DOGS. Dakota is a 3 year old spayed female German Shepherd who is great with male dogs and cats. She had her first fight with my 6 year old female Shepherd and it has been increasingly worse despite several months of trying to remedy the situation with trainers. I feel that it would be better for her to be in a home that she doesn't need to be separated or rotated all the time with the other dogs. Dakota doesn't have ANY human aggression at all and is great with kids of all ages. She has been housebroken,on/off leash obedience trained and crate trained. Dakota-Cheyenne will come with her crate,leashes/collars,toys,food,and Trifexis for fleas and heartworm.
> 
> I am only interested in homes that will allow her to live indoors with the family.I do want to come out and see where you will be living and if you have other dogs, you must be willing to do a meet and greet between them. Dakota has never missed a vet visit and has always been kept current on everything.I expect her to have the same quality of care in her new home. She is fed Evo dog food and I would like for her to remain either on that food or a food that is just as high a quality.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds like they are just trying to find a home for her where their won't be any issues. She's a beauty


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VaBeachFamily, PLEASE keep finding dogs that need posting, but you need to read up on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html to get the best responses. Need more info in the Subject line and pictures help too  ( I fixed it for you .....) 



> Subject Line Must be in the following order:
> City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry, I got ahead of myself as I was running out the door, so I posted super fast and left. I will make sure I check next time... thanks!


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

I would snap her up but my 17 yr old chow mix....too fragile to handle that kind of energy. 
Hope she has found a home.


----------

